# Stale *** smell how to get rid of?



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Leather seats all cleaned and conditioned with Gliptone, roof lining cleaned with APC and wiped then foamed with interior cleaner then hoovered. carpets wet vacced and mats also then interior spray on carpets and still I have stale *** smells. any tips would be greatly appreciated! Yes this is the same car as the dealer sticker too!!LOL!!


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Maybe take the seats out so you can wetvac the carpet underneath, that's probably trapping a lot of odour


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

not an option as I dont want to upset the electrics or put up a warning light


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Start smoking, you won't smell it as much!!!!!!

Steam cleaning seems to shift it a bit, I think it more of the nasty Nicotine stuff that holds the smell.


----------



## williamsclio1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Perhaps a repeat of the prossess including the boot, and really work the roof area above the driver, followed by a whole bottle of new car smell


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

try some aersol as berry blast, this stuff is mental and will make your car smell of berrys for ages


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Steam cleaner the Ronnie. Under the seat every where, also look into changing the pollen filter. This will have the smell all over it. Steam all vents and the like. I have from time to time added liquid air freshener to the water in the steamer also.

Or other solution is a tornador. Same process.

P.S. Use it on the sticker also. Just watch the heat build up.
Gordon.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

apart from the things you have already done i would say maybe fogging the interior with an anti bacterial fog. i know the autosmart fogger is supposed to be very good and should remove the smell as opposed to masking it

other cheaper remedys i have heard (not tested although been told they do work) a bowl of coffee powder left overnight, or coal placed on an old bag or something just to protect underneath supposadly absorb the smell


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Steam cleaner is the only real way matey. As a smoker my cars tend to reek after a few months of ownership - a steam clean is the only way to eradicate the smell. Thing is, you need to steam clean e-v-e-r-y-t-h-i-n-g, and i mean literally everything. I'm talking every surface in the car. Parcel shelf, roof lining, under seats, speaker grills etc etc etc. Everything holds the smell of smoke and if you don't get it then it just keeps coming back. 

While BerryBlasts smell awesome, they don't tackle the smell of smoke whatsoever. If you spray it into a smokers car then it's the equivalent of eating a fruit salad out of a used ashtray.


----------



## jinx (Oct 29, 2008)

AS Bio Brisk, brilliant stuff


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

Spray alot of Meguiars Car Odor Eliminator on all the surfaces and let it sit for 24 hours ,keep the doors closed during the complete 24 hours !

Works everytime !! :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ronnie - as most have said clean everywhere - steaming helps as does wet vac - An odour eliminater can help ( proper enyzme one) - biocide system is useful ( allows a chlorine vapour off and will also help to eliminate) a really good fogging ( aromtek ) might help BUT i think if you have a sensitive nose you might always smell it !


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

Cigerette smoke.

Clean everywhere, Head lining, plastic surfaces fabric etc. Then just give the car a good airing. 

Your find enzyme and Odour neutralise won't do any more than a thorough clean. As smoke is not a bacteria smell. Smoke smell can be got rid off by simply airing the car. The cleaning process will remove the smoke tar residue that has built up in the fabric.

Good luck. Might be worth getting a local valeter to do your interior. Some will do it with a guarantee.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

my mates r32 had this, cleaned everywhere and still the smell. in the end we put coffee in the ashtrays for 2 weeks, after that, smell was gone!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

1Valet PRO said:


> Cigerette smoke.
> 
> Clean everywhere, Head lining, plastic surfaces fabric etc. Then just give the car a good airing.
> 
> ...


Cheers but Im detailing it lol!!!! got bored so starting stripping it down.. pulled out the pollen filter and there was even *** ask in the wee compartment where it is!!!! the filter was also full of mould and crap:doublesho:doublesho so I have ordered a new one. flushed the whole AC system and piping TWICE!!! re-steamed the whole interior and wet vacced it as well!! the car now smells like a hospital!! very clinical smell so it will hopefully calm down and smell nice!! thanks for the help guys but if it comes back Im just going to bung in the biggest magic tree I can find LOL!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

......


----------



## Nick1881 (Feb 1, 2010)

Dipesh said:


> my mates r32 had this, cleaned everywhere and still the smell. in the end we put coffee in the ashtrays for 2 weeks, after that, smell was gone!


Coffee in the ashtrays? How did it get rid of the smell? Instant or proper coffee beans?

I want to try it, spent hours cleaning my interior with all sorts and I love the smell of coffee.


----------



## pikey1986 (Feb 16, 2010)

instant coffee, iv used this method when cleaning my fridge


----------



## Amagoza (May 22, 2009)

I used a Biocide Chlorine Dioxide vapour fogger. Left if overnight and then you leave the windows open for a couple of hours. I was left with a very slight smell of Chlorine bleach for about 2 weeks then that went and now the car is 100% free of any smells. I left the car for about 6 months before using any interior smelling products.
Smell never came back.
Brilliant stuff, would recommend highly.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

If you dilute the instant coffee in a spritzer bottle, about 50:1, with boiling water it will really perk up your fabric and carpet; for a really sweet finish add two spoonfulls of sugar.



NB: **** This is a joke ***** :lol: ******


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Honestly, I dont think its possible to remove the smell. It would be like trying to remove the air itself from the car.

The nicotine/smoke/tar will seep into every pore of the vehicle - under carpets, absorbed _into_ the leather or fabric seats, headlinings, plastics hidden from view such as as electrci seat mechanisms or internal workings of seatbelts....basically it will become part of the vehicle. You'll never remove it all.

Heres a true story -

A guy owed me a couple of hundred quid. I followed him round to the cashpoint and he withdrew brand spanking new shiny 20's

I put them in my pocket and drove to my bank. I didnt smoke during the 20 minute trip.

I walked into my bank and handed the money to the teller. She was sat behind 6" of bullet proof glass with only a tiny draw where I placed the cash and slid it through.

She commented that I should stop smoking......?

How on earth do you know I smoke!!!

*I can smell it on your money.*

It had been in my pocket for 20 minutes.


----------



## Amagoza (May 22, 2009)

glymauto said:


> Honestly, I dont think its possible to remove the smell. It would be like trying to remove the air itself from the car.
> 
> The nicotine/smoke/tar will seep into every pore of the vehicle - under carpets, absorbed _into_ the leather or fabric seats, headlinings, plastics hidden from view such as as electrci seat mechanisms or internal workings of seatbelts....basically it will become part of the vehicle. You'll never remove it all.
> 
> ...


The chlorine dioxide method works 100%, it alters the odour at a molecular level so it neutralises the smell. Definately works, I hate the smell of cigarettes and could always smell it on previous cars years after scrubbing all the interior.
One blast overnight of the chlorine and the smell never returned. Have had the car almost a year now and no cigarette smell. Brilliant stuff. As it emits a fine vapour is gets into every surface of the interior and removes the odour.


----------



## Nick1881 (Feb 1, 2010)

Amagoza said:


> The chlorine dioxide method works 100%, it alters the odour at a molecular level so it neutralises the smell. Definately works, I hate the smell of cigarettes and could always smell it on previous cars years after scrubbing all the interior.
> One blast overnight of the chlorine and the smell never returned. Have had the car almost a year now and no cigarette smell. Brilliant stuff. As it emits a fine vapour is gets into every surface of the interior and removes the odour.


Where can I get it?


----------



## Amagoza (May 22, 2009)

Nick1881 said:


> Where can I get it?


You have PM. :thumb:


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Amagoza said:


> The chlorine dioxide method works 100%, it alters the odour at a molecular level so it neutralises the smell. Definately works, I hate the smell of cigarettes and could always smell it on previous cars years after scrubbing all the interior.
> One blast overnight of the chlorine and the smell never returned. Have had the car almost a year now and no cigarette smell. Brilliant stuff. As it emits a fine vapour is gets into every surface of the interior and removes the odour.


Thats very impressive.

Can you PM the info as well please?

If I come to sell my car, I'll give this method a try.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Nick1881 said:


> Where can I get it?


Could you PM me the details of where to get it as well please...JB


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Amagoza said:


> You have PM. :thumb:


Could you pm me where to get it too pls:thumb:


----------



## Amagoza (May 22, 2009)

glymauto said:


> Thats very impressive.
> 
> Can you PM the info as well please?
> 
> If I come to sell my car, I'll give this method a try.


You have PM.:thumb:


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

And me mate, this thread just got interesting.


----------



## Amagoza (May 22, 2009)

JB052 said:


> Could you PM me the details of where to get it as well please...JB


You have PM:thumb:


----------



## Amagoza (May 22, 2009)

squeakyclean32 said:


> Could you pm me where to get it too pls:thumb:


You have PM :thumb:


----------



## Amagoza (May 22, 2009)

chewysrixp said:


> And me mate, this thread just got interesting.


You have PM :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

Amagoza said:


> The chlorine dioxide method works 100%, it alters the odour at a molecular level so it neutralises the smell. Definately works, I hate the smell of cigarettes and could always smell it on previous cars years after scrubbing all the interior.
> One blast overnight of the chlorine and the smell never returned. Have had the car almost a year now and no cigarette smell. Brilliant stuff. As it emits a fine vapour is gets into every surface of the interior and removes the odour.


What sort of cost is involved with this? We have just bought a 2nd hand S-Max which has a faintish cigarette odour. If it's not too expensive, it would be worth a try.
Edit to add, is it the autoVaccine product by Biocide Systems?

I've not tried any method yet, though I have decent enough steam cleaner and wet vac too.


----------



## Amagoza (May 22, 2009)

Phisp said:


> What sort of cost is involved with this? We have just bought a 2nd hand S-Max which has a faintish cigarette odour. If it's not too expensive, it would be worth a try.
> Edit to add, is it the autoVaccine product by Biocide Systems?
> 
> I've not tried any method yet, though I have decent enough steam cleaner and wet vac too.


Hi, It is that product. It cost $25 plus postage. It worked for me, plus it gets into all the air vents and the roof lining so no need to wet vac everything.
HTH


----------



## hitharder (Aug 1, 2009)

could you send it to me please aswell?


----------



## Kilmo (Apr 30, 2008)

And me as well please. Thanks


----------



## ahdinko (Jan 26, 2010)

Me too please


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

Amagoza said:


> Hi, It is that product. It cost $25 plus postage. It worked for me, plus it gets into all the air vents and the roof lining so no need to wet vac everything.
> HTH


I haven't tried this however I would be sceptical if you did not have to deep clean prior to using this to get rid of tobacco odour....I will try it though in a few months and let everyone know.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

has anyone bought or tryed this yet,would be good if we could have some thought's from guy's that have recently used it


----------



## 30301 (Mar 26, 2007)

Amagoza. pls pm me with details.
ta


----------



## Nick1881 (Feb 1, 2010)

Amagoza was kind enough to send me a kit he had left over, I did it last week and it seems to have worked, left with a chlorine smell but very fresh, once that fades I will be left smoke free.

I will report back when the chlorine smell has gone.


----------



## VXR DTF (Aug 13, 2007)

Instead of all the PMs, how about post it on the forum?!?!


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Sounds interesting - either PM or post to the forum pls...

Thanks

T


----------



## swissrob (Oct 4, 2007)

the product is here biocidesystems autoshocker

its about £30 including the shipping. Amagoza suggested it to me ages ago but i have never got around to oredering yet.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

Nick1881 said:


> Amagoza was kind enough to send me a kit he had left over, I did it last week and it seems to have worked, left with a chlorine smell but very fresh, once that fades I will be left smoke free.
> 
> I will report back when the chlorine smell has gone.


Has this eliminated the odour...


----------



## jspeed2 (May 1, 2010)

Really interested in this cause my new car Stinks !! can anyone who has used it confirm that it really does work ??


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I've spoken to Nick1881 about this and seen his car so can confirm it works. You can get it via ebay but it's uber expensive with P&P of £60 :doublesho


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Febreeze worked for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

The cost of importing the Biocidesystems product, i.e. approx £30 for a one-shot canister, is too much imo.
However, the Odourtek machine, discussed in this thread looks interesting. For £20 more (plus postage?), you can get a proper fogger with 500ml of concentrate to treat 20 cars.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

If it works, it's worth it.


----------

